# Paradise beach club DR



## mishugana (Jul 1, 2008)

I got an email stating that they will be closed for renovations ? Are they adding amentities or just updating the rooms? or both?


----------



## sg0578280 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello

I just put the  Paradise Beach Club by VRC  (#1188) on hold for November 2009.  Can someone tell be about your experience at this resort.  I also saw that it was under renovation on the RCI website and the rating there is 4 out of 5 and that was before renovations.  The all inclusive fee is 50pp/pd which is the cheapest I have seen for all the resorts that I got in my search so if you have anything better, please let me know

thanks


----------



## jstapleton (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi.
Has anyone been here recently and can tell me about it.
Their AI fees are much less than any other AI I have been seeing.
I would like to go right after Christmas through New Years Day.
Thank you.


----------

